# How do you accessorize your Poodle



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh I love dog stuff! I love collars for special occasions, like the attached which I got from Etsy (the black collar with silver skulls was for Maddy when she survived her surgery ). But also I have some sparkly crystal collars for special occasions. For my Boston Terrier I have clothes and a parka because she HATES the cold weather. And I have a portrait being painted of Indy! I will share it on PF once I get it


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha has one collar and leash that I custom ordered. It is the autism puzzle pieces in primary colors. It has her name and phone number embroidered on it. The collar is martingale style.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Indiana said:


> Oh I love dog stuff! I love collars for special occasions, like the attached which I got from Etsy (the black collar with silver skulls was for Maddy when she survived her surgery ). But also I have some sparkly crystal collars for special occasions. For my Boston Terrier I have clothes and a parka because she HATES the cold weather. And I have a portrait being painted of Indy! I will share it on PF once I get it


I love dog stuff too. One of my favorite things to do is to go doggy shopping.

pr


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

I like to make stuff myself. Parachute cord, simple webbing, webbing wrapped in some or other fabric, webbing with ribbon stitched on. My mpoo has quite a long neck, and I think she would look great in a Martingale collar. Just haven't gotten to it yet :smile:


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I love doggy stuff too, and it is kind of a running joke in my family about the extent of the dogs' wardrobes! I am currently waiting on an order to arrive of rhinestone collars for the 2 girls- they are quite blingy!

It's hard to find blingy, manly collars for boy dogs though. I did find one on ebay last year, and here is a pic of Max wearing it. It was only 6 bucks or so and it's real leather. The only problem is the black color bleeds a little bit on his fur, not too noticeable in a sable dog but wouldn't be nice in a white dog. When you order from China, you take your chances with those things!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Being retired has given me lots of time to make Molly's 'everyday' collars. I make them in both the 'Poodleit' style and the 'Martingale' style and if I have enough material, a matching leash!! Then of course she has nail polish to match them too!!! 
Of course she has her rhinestone collars and other fancy collars for special days but I like her homemade ones as they are light and comfortable!
Here are a few that I have pictures of.................. yes I am an indulgent poodle mom!!! Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Not a lot of fancy collars for Cooper - he's much too macho for that! 

For a while, I'd tie a colorful ribbon to his ear or head. My hubby wasn't so crazy about that look, however. So we've switched to colorful bandanas and the occasional team jersey. Gotta show that Eagles pride! LOL!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I think Molly wins!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> I think Molly wins![/QUOTE
> 
> I'm getting a bedazzler! Just kidding. This t-shirt is me.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Indiana said:


> the black collar with silver skulls was for Maddy when she survived her surgery ).


I ADORE the skulls collar!!

You guys are making me want to hunt down something fun and boyish for Wrex. I'll actually be able to see it once he gets his hair cut.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Molly's pink tweed collar is my favorite! I have a thing for tweed this fall.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

cmarrie said:


> I ADORE the skulls collar!!
> 
> You guys are making me want to hunt down something fun and boyish for Wrex. I'll actually be able to see it once he gets his hair cut.


She wasn't allowed to have a bath for quite a while so the picture is kind of weird; her ears are kind of sticking out stiffly. But she's doing awesome and her [email protected] collar looks quite strange on a poodle!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Middle Photo*



Indiana said:


> Oh I love dog stuff! I love collars for special occasions, like the attached which I got from Etsy (the black collar with silver skulls was for Maddy when she survived her surgery ). But also I have some sparkly crystal collars for special occasions. For my Boston Terrier I have clothes and a parka because she HATES the cold weather. And I have a portrait being painted of Indy! I will share it on PF once I get it


Indy;

Where oh where did you purchase that collar featured in the middle photo? Love it! :desire:

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

We have collars galore, a couple of bandanas' and a fleece jumper but I have decided that I am going to have a go at making my own things so this weekend I am going to be making her a coat , hopefully will be ok.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Indy;
> 
> Where oh where did you purchase that collar featured in the middle photo? Love it! :desire:
> 
> HerdingStdPoodle


I got several collars from the company DogGoneNice on etsy.com! The link is https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/948...collar-leather-concho?ref=shop_home_active_21 Their collars are handmade and they are super nice leather, very sturdy and supple. Another of my favorite vendors on etsy is kippyandco; also great products. They engrave the nameplates for you as part of the order.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Being retired has given me lots of time to make Molly's 'everyday' collars. I make them in both the 'Poodleit' style and the 'Martingale' style and if I have enough material, a matching leash!! Then of course she has nail polish to match them too!!!
> Of course she has her rhinestone collars and other fancy collars for special days but I like her homemade ones as they are light and comfortable!
> Here are a few that I have pictures of.................. yes I am an indulgent poodle mom!!! Hahahaha!!!!


I must have a set like the purple one!!! Those are awesome!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I guess the interior designer in me comes out in my dogs, I like to keep it simple and let the lines of the dog shine...lol My girls have matching simple black leather collars and leashes. They each have matching pink sweaters and that's about it.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I just found this website. Haven't ordered from them, but...I might.

Show Dog Leads - Stephanie Smith Show Dog Leads


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Here is a picture of one of our new blingy collars that came in the mail yesterday. It is quite sparkly, and not really a collar to go running through muddy puddles in! But it is awfully pretty and well made, and it's fun to dress them up sometimes


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been thinking about ordering one of these for Hemi. This person also does some other amazing work, too busy for my taste but still very nice. The shop on etsy is FinleyTooled.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ya I like those too! Quite a few "elven" styles but I just love the forest influence


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I had a pretty collar, but she would pull and it would seem on a walk could fall off, so for months I used a harness.

This lady who works at a dog shelter got me a special collar { something with a M} that she can't pull out of , but its not so pretty. The profit went to the shelter and i do not need a harness anymore so I am thrilled. I would prefer pretty and workable though.

My other collar was pink and rhinestones and easy to get on and off. I do not know even how to take this off.
Where can I get a pretty one that when walking will work? Maybe now she knows how to walk without a harness since it has been a few weeks.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I believe you are referring to a Martingale collar. You have to play with the buckle that adjusts the size to remove it and I agree they are kind of a pain. I don't use them on a regular basis because I don't care for them, but many people like them for their dogs. I just like a flat collar that fits well. If she's progressing well with training, she may not need it anymore. 

Maybe someone who is more versed in training dogs can give you better advice?

Here's a site that tells how to fit a Martingale properly- it may be yours needs adjustment as she has grown

How to Fit a Martingale Collar

But.....I did find a few sites where they make rhinestone Martingale collars- seems to be big in the Italian Greyhound world. Here's a link if you're interested:

3 Row Rhinestone Martingale Dog Collar

Little pricey though!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

This is where I got my martingale collar, you can order them with a buckle so they are easier to get on and off. For toys leaving them on doesn't work because the loop that you attach the leash to is almost as big as the collar and Misha gets her leg through it. I love my collar and leash though, I feel very secure when it is on her and it is light weight. When I ordered it I special ordered a smaller clasp on the leash so it would weigh less.

Whales Collar for tiny dogs or small dogs


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I prefer a buckle so easy to get on and off.

She has only been in the Martingale( that is it lol] for a few weeks. The size is right for her. I love not using a harness each time to go out. The loop is not too big for her as she is 7.5 lbs.

My collar before is a pretty rhinestone with a buckle that slipped if she decided she didn't want to walk , she would back up and it would feel like coming right off her if I tugged to come, that is why I used a harness. The Martingale is perfect and won't go anywhere. i just do not like that it isn't easy to put on and off and not pretty.


Michief- The ones for small dogs are pretty. Are they Martingale even with buckle? I have to go look again. That is really what I want.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes, not all designs have the option, but a lot do. It is like $8 more to get the buckle on the martingale but so much easier, to me so worth it! I got the matching leash and her name/ph# embroidered on mine.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Indiana said:


> She wasn't allowed to have a bath for quite a while so the picture is kind of weird; her ears are kind of sticking out stiffly. But she's doing awesome and her [email protected] collar looks quite strange on a poodle!


When I see the fabulous skulls collar, all I can think is Alexander McQueen !!!

I can only imagine what it's like to carry one of their clutches; won't ever be able to afford one for sure.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Streetcar said:


> When I see the fabulous skulls collar, all I can think is Alexander McQueen !!!
> 
> I can only imagine what it's like to carry one of their clutches; won't ever be able to afford one for sure.


I had to google Alexander McQueen to see what you meant...holy moly! I am buying a vintage Coach mini-satchel for $70 and thought that was luxurious! I could buy another horse for the price of one of AM's bags!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> Yes, not all designs have the option, but a lot do. It is like $8 more to get the buckle on the martingale but so much easier, to me so worth it! I got the matching leash and her name/ph# embroidered on mine.




:top:


Thanks, I am ordering one. Where i got mine she said there are no such things as buckle Martingale, but i spoke to the lady on the website and she assured me.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Indiana said:


> I had to google Alexander McQueen to see what you meant...holy moly! I am buying a vintage Coach mini-satchel for $70 and thought that was luxurious! I could buy another horse for the price of one of AM's bags!


I am something of a fan of the Duchess of Cambridge, and first became aware of Alexander McQueen when HRH turned out to have engaged them to create her wedding dress. The clutches as you saw use a skull closure, though the Duchess has those removed and different clasps installed. She wears a great many dresses created by the wonderful Sarah Burton .

So yeah, tell Indy how very very fashionable she is with her skull collar!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> This is where I got my martingale collar, you can order them with a buckle so they are easier to get on and off. For toys leaving them on doesn't work because the loop that you attach the leash to is almost as big as the collar and Misha gets her leg through it. I love my collar and leash though, I feel very secure when it is on her and it is light weight. When I ordered it I special ordered a smaller clasp on the leash so it would weigh less.
> 
> Whales Collar for tiny dogs or small dogs




Did you mean she gets her foot caught on the hanging chain? I do not have that on my martingale. I will order one without chain. Mine just has the a small loop for tags and another to attach leash.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are Lily's leashes. They all have matching collars. Peeves and Wolfie also have the one with the shamrocks. Peeves has the one with the moons and stars. Peeves moons and stars collar is a martingale. The one in the middle is fairly laced with lavender and silvers. It is pale, but not so washed out as it looks in the picture. Here is where they are from if anyone is interested. The owner is very nice. I originally ordered the wrong size collar for Lily on one of them. I saw her at a show months later and she took the old one back even though Lily had worn it a bit and exchanged it without batting an eyelash. 

Mackenzie - dog collars, leashes and accessories - hand made in Massachusetts


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

To be a martingale collar it has to have the loop, it is what makes it a martingale. Without the loop it would just be a collar. Some loops are chain and some are made from the collar material. Mishas is made from the collar material. I would think if ordered with the buckle the loop could be smaller because it wouldn't need to expand the collar as much to get it over the head. I didn't order the buckle and I regret it.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh good gracious; I can order Oliver a collar in my family tartan !!!!! Thank you, Lily !!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Streetcar, that's cool! She is a super nice person too and everything is very well made.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

About 2 weeks ago I started thinking about Halloween and how Molly absolutely HATES to wear clothes that impead her movements in any way...in fact she goes into a total shut down and won't move! So this year to go Treat or Treating with my G-Kids I decided I'd get her a flashing orange collar....I had seen them on Ebay really cheap and decided since it was a 'one night wear' I'd go for it! 
Got it today and was VERY pleasantly surprised at how good the quality is and I only paid a little over $2.00 including free shipping!!! So here a picture of what I ordered and a picture of how it looked when it got here. 

And then a video of Molly wearing it in the dark! It really is bright and has three light modes- slow flash, rapid flash, and just 'on' modes!!! The smallest is 14 inches but it was really easy to adjust to her 10 inch neck!!! I thought I'd pass on the good news for you who may want a collar for night time walks! It comes in other colors too!!!:act-up:


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Quinn's accessories would be bows, her beautiful pink & brown martingale collar, her pink skull & crossbones leash, and a pink bone nametag with Swarovski crystals. After typing that, I can concede the my little girl is spoiled, but we all knew that already. 

The martingale I got I would highly recommend to anyone out there looking for something similar, although the company only makes large breed sizes as they specialize in greyhounds. As well I got first rate service from the owners making sure I had the collar in time for my trip home to Canada, and they were very honest with their estimates, and helpful in any way they could be. This collar really is top notch, it is riveted as the main form of holding it together, but also nicely stitched and the entire inside is deer tanned cow hide that is ultra soft for no chafing. If I take care of this collar there is no reason it shouldn't last Quinn for the next 10+ years with only replacing the control loop. The company's name is LongDogLeather, and they are on Etsy as well as having a full site. They aren't cheap, but I figure in 10 years of replacing webbing collars I'd easily cover the 50 dollars this one cost.

Main Site Link - LongDogLeather

Etsy - LongDogLeather

Attached is the solo shot of the one I got, I don't have any clear pictures of her wearing her collar as her puppy fur covers it every time I try to take a pic.

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Bizzeemamanj said:


> Not a lot of fancy collars for Cooper - he's much too macho for that!
> 
> For a while, I'd tie a colorful ribbon to his ear or head. My hubby wasn't so crazy about that look, however. So we've switched to colorful bandanas and the occasional team jersey. Gotta show that Eagles pride! LOL!


Eagles? Really? Ugh. Cute dog though.

pr


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Being retired has given me lots of time to make Molly's 'everyday' collars. I make them in both the 'Poodleit' style and the 'Martingale' style and if I have enough material, a matching leash!! Then of course she has nail polish to match them too!!!
> Of course she has her rhinestone collars and other fancy collars for special days but I like her homemade ones as they are light and comfortable!
> Here are a few that I have pictures of.................. yes I am an indulgent poodle mom!!! Hahahaha!!!!


Molly is very photogenic.  I _love_ the picture that has your sewing machine in the background.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dan I love having bows on Lily, but since she can't wear them in trials I rarely get to do them these days. I have gotten a couple of cans of little barrette bows that I use around home sometimes though.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Dan I love having bows on Lily, but since she can't wear them in trials I rarely get to do them these days. I have gotten a couple of cans of little barrette bows that I use around home sometimes though.


Catherine, where do you get the barrette bows? I've never been able to keep bows in with my feeble banding efforts, and, while the groomer's bows stay in, they really stay in, and eventually I have to cut them out. Barrette sound like the perfect solution.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

cmarrie said:


> Molly's pink tweed collar is my favorite! I have a thing for tweed this fall.


Tweed sneakers? My favorite accessory is sneakers. 

Piper is currently sporting, let's say, the utility-wear look. It's all about leather and metal, such as




























and my current favorite Poodle accessory










Don't judge me 

pr


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

mom2Zoe said:


> :top:
> 
> 
> Thanks, I am ordering one. Where i got mine she said there are no such things as buckle Martingale, but i spoke to the lady on the website and she assured me.


I got my Martingale-with-buckle collar from this company:

Dog & Cat Collars | Martingales | Leashes | Harnesses | Sylvan & Sons

Lots of pretty choices, made in USA, fast shipping. We've been very pleased with it. Molly (48 lb spoo) wears a 3/4" wide, 12"-15" size and it's perfect. I no longer worry about her backing out of her collar when she gets spooked.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

One more thing about the Martingales... they present a small-but-significant choking hazard if the dog gets caught or tangled on something. We leave ours attached to the leash, so Molly only wears it when we're out and about, or she is otherwise supervised.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a martingale with a buckle and a chain loop, but the chain is thin and the ring that attaches to the leash looks like it might break with a sudden lunge (not that my dogs would ever lunge, of course...), so I bought one at PetSmart that has the loop made of the same nylon webbing as the collar itself. I find it more convenient to slide the loop over the dog's head than I do to use the buckle, given the state of my arthritic fingers. As noted above, I leave the collar attached to the leash, so there's no chance of choking.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I can't get mine on/ off each time so I leave it on her at all times.
That is why i thought I would order one with buckle to just clip on and off for walks.

My kids sometimes walk her and the martingale is impossible to get on and off , but she needs that kind of collar.

Mollydog- I like the choices, but still not sure on sizing. I sent an email.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

mom2Zoe said:


> I can't get mine on/ off each time so I leave it on her at all times.
> That is why i thought I would order one with buckle to just clip on and off for walks.
> 
> My kids sometimes walk her and the martingale is impossible to get on and off , but she needs that kind of collar.
> ...


Yes, I had concerns about the ease of on-and-off with the traditional martingale. Unlike greyhounds, who are the more typical small-headed users, poodles have fluffy ears and topknots (sometimes!) that can make an over-the-head design tricky. I highly recommend the buckle kind.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dan I have my grooming stuff from PetEdge, including the bows and barrettes.

https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemai...pleSearchString=bows+and+barrettes&minPrice=0


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Catherine, awesome thanks for the link, I got her bows off Amazon, and currently do the bows with bands and use the hemostat trick (works really really well for a fat finger like me). I was wondering though about the barrett types, for some reason they didn't seem like they'd stay in well, but I'm glad to hear you guys like them, gives me hope to try them out sometime.

And of course, I say yesterday I can't get a decent/good pic of Quinn wearing her martingale collar, and lo and behold today I got these... lol.

Oh and I also forgot to mention the bolo nametag cord I got from the same company as the martingale for Quinn to wear always (normally no collars in house here). They are made to break away if they catch, and you can redo the "breakaway" part without having to replace the whole thing. The one I got is braided leather, and I sized it for her as an adult so she's not wearing it as of yet.

-Dan


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Mollydog- I got my buckle martingale and wow!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you so much it makes all the difference not having to keep her collar on unless we go out. It is a breeze with the buckle and so cute too.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

It sounds like you'll enjoy it as much as we do. It's been great for training too - Molly can feel when she's pulling, but it's not as forceful as a choke collar. We love it!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Here are Lily's leashes. They all have matching collars.
> Mackenzie - dog collars, leashes and accessories - hand made in Massachusetts


Hey - on this site you could even buy yourself a belt to match your dogs collar!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

For about 9 months my cream/white male spoo sported a red feather in his hair  With a 1.5" beard.

Otherwise he has a plain grey collar and black leather lead. Looking at all of these fancy collars though has made me think I ought to get him a dress collar. He's my Service Dog, so he goes with me wherever I go. He absolutely hates SD vests, so I usually end up carrying it. 

In addition to all of the wonderful sites you have listed I have found these as possibles for dress collars. Would a 2 " collar be too wide for a spoo? They look so unique that wide.

Collars - 2 Hounds Design 

Greyhound Coats and Collars For all Occasions.

Mrs. Bones Decorative Designer Custom Dog Collar and Leash Sets | Martingale or Standard Adjustable Collar Styles

Designer Martingale Dog Collars by The Regal Hound for All Dog Breeds

Some of them are actually quite manly looking I think!
http://regalhound.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=581
http://www.2houndsdesign.com/Tribal-Paw.html
http://www.greyglitz.com/1-5-InchCollarCTBB064-15.html
http://www.mrsbones.com/la-fabulous-black-dog-collar-1-5-inch-width/


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

i love all these collars posted on here! im sure Quill will have his fair share of stylin' collars once he's here with us! my dane has a wonder woman buckle down collar (seatbelt style) and my 2 doxies have lupine collars. i love that the lupines have a lifetime guarantee even if chewed. Peanut got a hold of his one day and chewed halfway thru it (or maybe it was the dane?!). contacted lupine and got it replaced! I currently want to get the peacock martingale collar but am resisting until i actually get my Spoo!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

We just really got into dresses! They are just so adorable! I can't wait for the Halloween ones to go on sale ?.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I have so many collars and harnesses you would think I am opening a business. I have one collar I really love for GiGi. It is a diamond tennis bracelet that I put two extentions on and hung a Effel Tower charm in the center. She really gets looks when she wears it out and about.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Today I vowed to quit making or buying Molly more collars & leashes! We are up to 20!!!! So I finished the 'last one' yesterday. It will be worn for Thanksgiving!
I don't know if I'm strong enough to stay away from the net and my sewing machine.....I am a collar junkie!!! Hahaha!!! I need to join 'dog collars anonymous'.......................



Will this REALLY be the last???????????:afraid:


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

kontiki said:


> ... Would a 2 " collar be too wide for a spoo? They look so unique that wide...


I have to say, for SPoos, wide collars are awesome. Quinn's leather martingale (from LongDogLeather.com ) is about 3-4 inches wide and it makes all the difference in protecting her graceful slim neck, and also looks unbelievably good! I liked the links you put in, those look great, though they seem a bit expensive for cloth, but that's my personal opinion. I'm more of buy something nice, that will last a long time and I think the leather will show wear less, and also last longer due to bombproof construction (rivets holding it together, sewed edges to keep it "clean" looking and dirt etc out from between the leather).

Can't wait to hear what you pick out! And Quinn's working towards being my service dog as well, and my plan for the future is martingale collar, with a pack or back covering with her patches on her back. 

-Dan


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Mahlon said:


> I have to say, for SPoos, wide collars are awesome. Quinn's leather martingale (from LongDogLeather.com ) is about 3-4 inches wide and it makes all the difference in protecting her graceful slim neck, and also looks unbelievably good! ...-Dan


The LongDogLeather collars look so handsome. Unless they are super soft/thin leather my spoo would object mightily. He wants to be naked, so I have to at least try to fool him.

I am puzzled by the LongDogLeather design which is wide in some places and narrow at the fastener part. How do you keep it from twisting around?


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

kontiki said:


> The LongDogLeather collars look so handsome. Unless they are super soft/thin leather my spoo would object mightily. He wants to be naked, so I have to at least try to fool him.
> 
> I am puzzled by the LongDogLeather design which is wide in some places and narrow at the fastener part. How do you keep it from twisting around?


First off, even though the main construction is durable, nice, quality leather, the inside is lined with cowhide tanned in the same way that deerskin usually is, in order to prevent chafing, it really is a very supple soft feel on the inside even against my skin.

Secondly, the narrow part is whats called the control loop, and being martingale collars, they get narrower to prevent a dog slipping their collar if they are a narrow head breed (like greyhounds). I've not had a single issue with twisting, and its not that much narrower at the control loop. I'll try and get a decent pic of it on the table so you can get a better idea. 

After having it for several weeks at this point, I have no doubt in my mind if I take good care of it (not leaving it out in weather, etc) that it will be usable for 10+ years, with only needing a replacement of the control loop every so often. Check out their etsy shop (search on etsy for longdogleather) and I believe I got Quinn's for 57 including shipping. As well the owners are just awesome and very helpful, they have wonderful customer service, can't say enough nice things about them and their products. I plan on ordering the traffic leash next week when I'm back in the states.

-Dan


----------

